# Roy Halladay



## Shoeless_jose (Nov 8, 2017)

Anyone else gutted about him passing away? I know this is likely not going to get much response here but im on vacation dont have my local pals to be bummed out with. Figured i would see if anyone here was a fan of the guy.


----------



## protest (Nov 8, 2017)

Yea man it's terrible. I still can't believe it. He was a great player and such a good dude.


----------



## downburst82 (Nov 8, 2017)

He was the starting pitcher for the Jays in the only MLB game ive ever seen (2001 Jays vs Mariners in Seattle) he pitched 7 innings.

Really sad.


----------



## zappatton2 (Nov 9, 2017)

The last game I attended at the Dome, he was pitching. Sad loss for his friends and family


----------

